# Atlas and his everyday shenanigans



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

I never truly know how to start journals but I guess I will start this one by explaining my little journey towards getting Atlas, my veil tail blue betta.

Being a 20-year-old full-time undergraduate student, I am extremely busy and don't have time to train a dog or to give attention to a cat. I used to have bettas when I was younger so I finally decide to care for a betta of my own. A month ago, I went to the pet store and inquired about the needs of a betta. It was at PetSmart. The lady that helped me told me I should only get him a half gallon tank and some gravel and that he would thrive. I felt bad for the bettas in the small little cups and bought one that looked almost dead - decided to offer him a better life. I also bought some blue gravel (Marina brand) and a half gallon bubble tank, as suggested by the lady.

Once I got home with my fish, I took the tank out of the box. What I saw terrified me. I thought it was way too small for my fish! I decided to google more information and read that Bettas need at least 2.5 gallons and a heater, as well as places to hide. I decided to bring back my bubble tank and go purchase something better.

Next step: Walmart. I bought a half-moon 3-gallon tank, a heater, a plant, a ceramic log, a leaf hammock, some water conditioner, and some betta food flakes. I went back to my house and set up everything. I let the water conditioner and the heater do their thing for an hour and finally transferred my new Betta into his tank. He still looked almost dead when I put him in there...

A day later, what I notice is amazing. My little betta is swimming happily all over the tank, he swims towards me when I feed him, he relaxes on his leaf hammock every once in a while and he looks healthier than the day before. His colours start improving. 

Three days later, I wake up in the morning greeted with a massive bubble nest! I couldn't be happier.

Moral of this short entry: do not listen to pet stores' advices on how to keep a fish. Their only goal is to sell their products. They don't care about the well-being of your fish. The first set-up they had me purchase cost me $35. The second set-up I decided to purchase the very same day cost me $80 but was beyond worth it. When you get a fish, or any other animals, you need to be willing to spend money on them to offer them the best life possible.

Hopefully my Atlas will continue to thrive in his environment!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I remember my little Atlas (profile pic). He died last month, he was my pride and joy<3

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello Bailmint!

Thank you for the welcome  Also, so sorry to hear about your fish. He was a definite stunner! His colour looked so bright and amazing!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

He was, he turned into a Feathertail with white streaks going down his tail. I have his great nephew, Blu, he's just like Atlas when he was a baby. 

You're fish is beautiful too, I find fish with the name Atlas always have that special 'touch'. I don't know why.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome! What a handsome fish. I'm glad he has a nice home!


----------



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Bailmint:* Aww I'm so happy to know that your new fish, Blu, is as stunning as your previous one! Bettas are amazing. And thank you! I love my baby. Atlas definitely has a special touch 

*DaytonBetta:* Thank you so much! I am trying my best to provide him with what he needs!

*UPDATE OF TODAY, APRIL 7TH*:
I did a full water change two days ago and now, my baby has built me yet another massive bubble nest (see picture). He is so cute! He keeps on building them and they always seem to grow insanely huge. What an architect!


----------



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

September 26th

I cleaned Atlas' entire tank. He looked super excited to go back in his tank. I ensured the water was at proper temperature (80 is what I keep it at). I then put him in there and left to go run some errands. When I got back, I realized my water heater broke and overheated the tank, which was now at 105. My poor Atlas didn't survive the massive water change and I am pretty sure he cooked in there.

He passed away.

I am so upset about this right now. He was the cutest little fish ever. My little baby. May he rest in peace.


----------



## ShadowRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry  RIP Atlas.


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry what kind of heater was it?! Thats AWFUL!


----------



## lullaby30 (Apr 2, 2015)

It was this one:

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tetra-50-watt-heater/6000187907708

78 fahrenheit was its setting.

I am so very upset right now. Like I keep on picturing Atlas dead and so pale. I hope he died peacefully... It's just so sad. I read about this kind of death and apparently it creates internal organ failure and it doesn't hurt the fish. So hopefully that's true because I feel terrible for leaving him now 

My roommates made me buy another fish because they said I was too upset over Atlas' passing. So I purchased a new heater and a new fish. It just feels so weird to not have Atlas there anymore though... I feel terrible for having a new fish right now as well. Every time I look at the tank and see the new fish, I somehow hope it will transform into Atlas you know... You get attached to them so very much.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm not sure I'd be instantly ready for another fish either  On a side note, I have a tree frog named Atlas.


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

I know how you feel. My fish died the first day, I kept feeling so bad even though it wasn't my fault he died. When I got another betta I kept wanting my other little guy. Now I'm just as happy with this one! Its so easy to get attached to theses cute little guys tho! Like OMG.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ooooooh!  That is awful, I am very sorry that happened to your lovely fish. Heaters! That is really so sad. Atlas was loved and a beautiful nest maker. May your heart be comforted by the new betta- he needs you too. They all have unique personalities so he will never be Atlas, but he will be someone special!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. ((hugs)) Your roomates are right, try to form an attachment to your new fish for the fish's sake, and it might help you heal.


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

lullaby30 said:


> It was this one:
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/tetra-50-watt-heater/6000187907708
> 
> ...


I know you feel my betta fish bremusa got stuck under a rock and suffocated over night. I was so upset I got really attached to her. my dad surprised me with a new fish the same day but it just isn't the same. of course he got a fish that looks exactly like her, but I'm trying to bond with her. But whenever I look at her I just think about bremusa and remember how she used to chase he tail or how she would race up to me with her cute little face. I really miss her


----------

